# Next West Midlands pint/bite Friday 2nd March at Romsley



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
As Steve (bozzy96) is a bit busy at the moment I asked if I could arrange a pint and a bite for us.
The venue will be The Sun at Romsley and the link is below. It is a very nice pub with a great menu and they do two for one so it works out well priced too. If we could meet up at 6:30-7:00 we could dine at 7:15.
Let me know if you are up for it and I will start a list.

http://www.sunpubhalesowen.co.uk/

Redscouse
Hark
TT4PJ and Jackie depending on how our pooly Boxer is. 
shurcomb and Rachel
14N-TT
forest and Pauline
merlin c


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Stick me down Phill 

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I can make it.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Had a couple of PM's from folks asking if I could alter the date to March. So, I did choose Friday 16th, but if we make it the 2nd this will allow Paul to join us as he works shifts. This means that even my TTS will be coming along as it will have some road tax on it. 8)


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Phil,
yep count me and Rachel in for it but can you just confirm is it Friday 16th of March or Saturday 17th of March. As the date and day you have currently quoted don't tally up for March 2012 

Look forward to it as it has been a little while since a TT gathering.

Cheers.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Cool. Will drop it on the calender.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry guys to rearrange this twice but just trying to please everyone.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I can make the new date  

Paul


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah the new date is still OK for us.

Cheers.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## 14N-TT (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll be there, count me in [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

shurcomb said:


> Hi Phil,
> yep count me and Rachel in for it but can you just confirm is it Friday 16th of March or Saturday 17th of March. As the date and day you have currently quoted don't tally up for March 2012
> 
> Look forward to it as it has been a little while since a TT gathering.
> ...


Hi Phil
Second to above can you just confirm the date again as it is a little confusing reading through?
Apologies if this makes me look thick :lol:

Warren.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
It is Friday 2nd March and hope you can pop along.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Can you put me and Pauline down please Phill, be nice to catch up again.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Bump :wink:


----------



## 14N-TT (Aug 18, 2011)

Lol "Forest Bump" :lol:

Sorry....


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

14N-TT said:


> Lol "Forest Bump" :lol:
> 
> Sorry....


 :lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

See you there.......Steve


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thanks for all you guys coming along to this. My Jackie will be giving this outing a miss as we lost our Boxer on Sunday and feelings are a bit sad at the moment.
On a lighter note I am hoping that Steve will be coming along if he can juggle a few things.
Look forward to seeing you all.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Thanks for all you guys coming along to this. My Jackie will be giving this outing a miss as we lost our Boxer on Sunday and feelings are a bit sad at the moment.
> On a lighter note I am hoping that Steve will be coming along if he can juggle a few things.
> Look forward to seeing you all.


Sorry to hear you lost your 'best friend' no words can help, but time does..I've been there several times and I will again because the years of joy always outweighs the pain of loss...........Steve


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the Boxer Phil


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear it Phill, pass on our condolences to mrs Phill


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thanks for the nice thoughts guy's. She went in a very peacefull way at home with us following a heart attack. At 11 years old she had a great life and is now now doubt playing her sister up who we lost 18months ago.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hmmm touch and go whether i can make this now Phill as ive been asked to work a full day on Friday where i was originally off. Will keep you updated

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow. I have not got around to taxing the toy so will have to rough it in the shoppers car. Either that or the van....No! at least the top comes of the shoppers car.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Guys,

I cant make tomorrow, im being forced to work until around 7-8pm and it will take me well over an hour to get there, so its going to be too late im afraid!    

Phill - i really cant apologise enough, i know you tried to fit this meet around my awkward shift patterns and i appreciate what you have done, but we have alot going on at work at present and im needed tomorrow, which should of been my day off!!

If another one is arranged in a month or so, ill do my best to attend. I might of sold the TT now but i will still come to some of the meets and sit on the none TT table with Matt :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## 14N-TT (Aug 18, 2011)

Finally!!! Just managed to log in via my phone (still can't get in on the laptop).

Phill, I'm so sorry to hear about your boxer mate. Sad news.

Paul, shame you can't make it. Hopefully there'll be be chance again soon.

I'll be there still - see y'all tomorra.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry to see you can't make it Paul, catch you next time. See you later boys and girls


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Just a quick note to thank you all for coming along to the meal. I think we all had a nice evening and at a tenner a head including the tip and a round of drinks too I thought was good value.
Catch you all soon.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Just a quick note to thank you all for coming along to the meal. I think we all had a nice evening and at a tenner a head including the tip and a round of drinks too I thought was good value.
> Catch you all soon.


Phil
Pleasure to have met everyone, see you again soon. Oh, stag night in Worcester was interesting, and lots of fun........Steve


----------

